# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  how to install NEED FOR SPEED MOST WANTED in WINE

## andersonrg

Hi, my name is * Anderson* 

my problem is that I have 9.10 on my laptop COMPAQ PRESARIO and I have installed wine, I need you to help me as I install NEED FOR SPEED MOST WANTED 

Who can help me

Someone has the EXE. Available for download

THANK YOU,



 PLEASE RESPOND TO MY MAIL

----------


## hikaricore

[QUOTE=andersonrg;9141437]Hi, my name is * Anderson* 

my problem is that I have 9.10 on my laptop COMPAQ PRESARIO and I have installed wine, I need you to help me as I install NEED FOR SPEED MOST WANTED 

Who can help me

Someone has the EXE. Available for download

THANK YOU,



 PLEASE RESPOND TO MY MAIL 

idiot

----------


## cdude42

wtf, are you like 7?

----------


## cariboo

We don't support piracy on the forums, please look elsewhere.

----------

